# help me and ill forever be internally grateful..



## cleek (Oct 11, 2013)

First of all , I am an old fart , 37 yrs old(not young) ...basically , I am having a midlife crisis career change and I am freaking undecided whether to take telecom or inside. I passed the test and did the interview(local 26) Now I am waiting for me acceptance letter. I chose telecom because I thought I would too old for the inside wiremen gig(2 more yrs longer)....any input would be nice , thanks , brothers.


----------



## cleek (Oct 11, 2013)

I would BE too old..no edit button?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if you think you are an old fart at 37, go telco.

I got news for you, 37 is prime (in more ways than one). I'm 54 and I noticed yesterday that when I don't shave the young lady at the dunkin donuts gives me a senior discount lol.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Telco, wireman is too physical


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Eternally grateful would be okay, internally grateful, I'm not so sure about that. You're a young squirt. Choose either one.


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

Go wireman... better pay and better benefits, you still have plenty of years to make it to a really good retirement,... you may feel like you can't keep up with the young kids, but your maturity is your advantage. work smarter not harder.... almost all the wiremen look down on the telco guys... They're like "permanent apprentices". Don't ever skimp on safety, and always do everything legit. Use your brain.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cleek said:


> First of all , I am an old fart , 37 yrs old(not young) ...basically , I am having a midlife crisis career change and I am freaking undecided whether to take telecom or inside. I passed the test and did the interview(local 26) Now I am waiting for me acceptance letter. I chose telecom because I thought I would too old for the inside wiremen gig(2 more yrs longer)....any input would be nice , thanks , brothers.




You're never too old.

Welcome aboard..:thumbsup:


----------



## cleek (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome...I think I am going make a switch to inside. Should I do it when im in the apprenticeship or before?


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

cleek said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome...I think I am going make a switch to inside. Should I do it when im in the apprenticeship or before?


Before if you can


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

i am 39 and have been in the trade twenty years. like my job as an inside wiremen. always learning new things. i don't know everything, and come to new challenges daily. its good to keep your mind entertained..


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I can vividly recall when JFK was shot

I'm usually older than most of most jobbers on the site

I can still kick it in the a**, although i might fall asleep in my dinner plate:whistling2:

but i go out the door everyday_ loving_ what i do:thumbsup:

Like _whatever _you do, and all the aspirin you might end up taking @ night will be worth it!:thumbup:


~CS~


----------



## cleek (Oct 11, 2013)

Im excited...I want to do something that I want to do . It is pretty rewarding as well. I am done with my current job...I want to join this brotherhood...much respect you electricians:My heroes are the camera crew and the electricians.
They work such long hours.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Telcom is young man's work - fine motor control and good vision. Go inside.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cleek said:


> First of all , I am an old fart , 37 yrs old(not young) ...basically , I am having a midlife crisis career change and I am freaking undecided whether to take telecom or inside. I passed the test and did the interview(local 26) Now I am waiting for me acceptance letter. I chose telecom because I thought I would too old for the inside wiremen gig(2 more yrs longer)....any input would be nice , thanks , brothers.


Buy a vet and hook up with an internet babe. Your midlife crisis will quickly pass.. 
Or come work the the Gov and have sex every day.. They love screwing people.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Buy a vet and hook up with an internet babe. Your midlife crisis will quickly pass..
> Or come work the the Gov and have sex every day.. They love screwing people.


I'm voting for _you_ W/N 

at least your _honest_

oh and...., do remember to pass the tissues out after the inaugural ball....:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I worked telecom for 32 years. I enjoyed it and was very good at it. Retired a happy camper at 53


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

electricians as a whole are kind of complainers as a whole. i regret to admit this, but its not a false statement. i think it is probably the closest trade that didnt make it or decided not to go to college. a bunch of guys who are always looking for something better which has kind of hurt us. many opprotunities will come and go. some take them, many enjoy meeting new challenges, and going with the money... you have to choose.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cl219um said:


> electricians as a whole are kind of complainers as a whole. i regret to admit this, but its not a false statement. i think it is probably the closest trade that didnt make it or decided not to go to college. a bunch of guys who are always looking for something better which has kind of hurt us. many opprotunities will come and go. some take them, many enjoy meeting new challenges, and going with the money... you have to choose.


A happy sailor is a Bit(hing sailor..


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

cl219um said:


> electricians as a whole are kind of complainers as a whole. i regret to admit this, but its not a false statement. i think it is probably the closest trade that didnt make it or decided not to go to college. a bunch of guys who are always looking for something better which has kind of hurt us. many opprotunities will come and go. some take them, many enjoy meeting new challenges, and going with the money... you have to choose.


I guess I am one of the dumb ones. I went to college AND became an electrician. Stupid stupid stupid. :laughing:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I guess I am one of the dumb ones. I went to college AND became an electrician. Stupid stupid stupid. :laughing:


seen plenty of them. some even claimed that they were going to become a lawyer next:laughing: good for them. havent seen them in any recent OJ cases. it could not have worked out that great for them:laughing::laughing:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm a third year apprentice at 37. Go inside.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

cleek said:


> First of all , I am an old fart , 37 yrs old(not young) ...basically , I am having a midlife crisis career change and I am freaking undecided whether to take telecom or inside. I passed the test and did the interview(local 26) Now I am waiting for me acceptance letter. I chose telecom because I thought I would too old for the inside wiremen gig(2 more yrs longer)....any input would be nice , thanks , brothers.


DO NOT DO THE TELECOM. Take the inside wiremen's.

Local 26 inside wiremen do it all. You will limit your possibilities and pay,


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

eejack said:


> Telcom is young man's work - fine motor control and _good vision_. Go inside.


 
I've noticed that the wires do _seem_ to be getting blurry the last couple of years. Why do they make everything blurry lately???:001_huh:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> I've noticed that the wires do _seem_ to be getting blurry the last couple of years. Why do they make everything blurry lately???:001_huh:


You mother told you if you played with that thing too much you'd go blind.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

brian john said:


> You mother told you if you played with that thing too much you'd go blind.


She didn't say that it would take almost 40 yrs of playing though


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

cleek said:


> First of all , I am an old fart , 37 yrs old(not young) ...basically , I am having a midlife crisis career change and I am freaking undecided whether to take telecom or inside. I passed the test and did the interview(local 26) Now I am waiting for me acceptance letter. I chose telecom because I thought I would too old for the inside wiremen gig(2 more yrs longer)....any input would be nice , thanks , brothers.


 37 is definitely not old. If called, take the #26 job but look into taking night courses in HVAC..


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> 37 is definitely not old. If called, take the #26 job but look into taking night courses in HVAC..


26 has a sh*t pot load of work and has for some time like 40+ years with a few blips. To do an HVAC apprenticeship after a IBEW apprenticeship, would take another 4-5 years.

Get n the "A" as fast as possible and start the retirement planning.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

wiremen....you won't be sorry...I am 52 and can still do it...and don't plan on quiting any time soon....


----------



## cleek (Oct 11, 2013)

how do I make the switch? I start the semester next yr , sept. Go in and ask them for the switch?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

cleek said:


> how do I make the switch? I start the semester next yr , sept. Go in and ask them for the switch?


Private Message me on this site, I'll make a few calls in the morning.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brian john said:


> 26 has a sh*t pot load of work and has for some time like 40+ years with a few blips. To do an HVAC apprenticeship after a IBEW apprenticeship, would take another 4-5 years.
> 
> Get n the "A" as fast as possible and start the retirement planning.


I was not talking about a second apprenticeship. My apprenticeship, in class training, was only twice a week. That leaves other time to learn HVAC in adult education classes as I did on some of the other nights. :thumbsup:


----------

